# GP Job in Government Hospital



## Carbon Fibre (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi guys. I was wondering if anyone knew where to look for Medical Jobs within the Dubai Government Hospitals or clinics, specifically GP's. My wife is a registered HPCSA GP in South Africa.

I've looked at the job sites (Monster Gulf, GulfTalent, etc) but not many medical postings even when companies were hiring. I figure there must a specific site or way to find vacancies for GP's.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I suggest you contact the Dubai Health Authority. You will find however, that there are more private than government practices, but there is not yet a centralised database of clinics.



-


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

First go to DOHMS( Dubai health and medical services ) ( They are near British Council) .

Check the equivalency of the HPCSA GP -South Africa in UAE.

There will be three probable situations: 

1) Your wife is allowed to practice
2) Your wife will have to sit in Viva
3) Your wife need to pass the test(exams)

if your case fall in category (1) get equivalency letter registered yourself in DOHMS for government jobs, and for private go to individual hospitals meet the HR and wait.

if your case fall in category (2) submit the papers get the viva date and go for viva. ( this will be held in hospitals)

then same procedure as above.

My suggestion is enroll in MOH also, they supervise the medical institutions for Sharjah, Ajman NE.

I dont know what HPCSA GP is stands for but if your wife is specialize in any field then Gulf Medical College & Hospital- Ajman is hiring nowadays.

Best of Luck!











Carbon Fibre said:


> Hi guys. I was wondering if anyone knew where to look for Medical Jobs within the Dubai Government Hospitals or clinics, specifically GP's. My wife is a registered HPCSA GP in South Africa.
> 
> I've looked at the job sites (Monster Gulf, GulfTalent, etc) but not many medical postings even when companies were hiring. I figure there must a specific site or way to find vacancies for GP's.
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Carbon Fibre (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi guys. Thanks for the replies.

We're currently in South Africa, but we should be coming down to Dubai in the next few months.

She'll probably need to write the exam. That's not a problem though.

She'd like to work in a government hospital, but we'll see what comes along.

Do you think emailing her cv to a few recruitment agencies is a good idea? If so, are there any specific agencies which specialise in medical recruitment.



PS> GP = General Practitioner (Medical Doctor)


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes , you can apply but there will be no use. 

You are only allowed to work if you have license(permit). The first question the employer ask Do you have permit? and if you say 'No" : There will be no second question.



So, its better to get first the permit then apply. 




Carbon Fibre said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for the replies.
> 
> We're currently in South Africa, but we should be coming down to Dubai in the next few months.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Extract from an article I wrote recently for The National

_Before any doctor can practice in the UAE, they have to complete a registration with the Ministry of Health. This generally comprises an interview, production of professional certificates and qualifications plus an examination. This is designed to be commensurate with international evaluation standards. Not all applicants pass these tests, but if their application is successful they are given a licence to practice in the UAE, which is renewed annually._

It is still up to the individual to find a position though...


-


----------

